# Problem with pump/waterflow on a Magimix Nespresso M200



## jammyhl

Hi

Our machine has sat on the shelf for about 18 months. When I fired it up again it made all the right noises etc but it wouldn't pump any water through. After buying the oval head screwdriver I stripped the sides down and started checking the water flow. I can see the water runs from the tank at the back into a small white flowmeter. From here it goes through an Invensys pump and then on to the machine.

The water seems to free flow through the flowmeter - not sure if its supposed to pump it at all but if I take the outlet off the water dribbles through happily.

If I reconnect to the pump and take the pump outlet off and then fire it up nothing comes out of there (pump does vibrate and feel like its trying to do something). However pump doesn't look very strippable.

Any ideas please?

James


----------



## sessoriana

Hi James

We have just had an identical problem and I saw your post here when searching for an answer. We have managed to find a solution without dismantling the machine.

We stopped using our machine due to the ridiculous price of the coffee when it was our main machine, now we are not often at our flat we decided to press it into use again after having been in our loft for 2+ years.

Same problem - pump seemed to make all the right noises but no water was pumped through. We tried filling the water reservoir with descaler and pumping and then leaving it for hours - to no avail. In the end we used a small vacuum pump over the water inlet - the pump being a small one supplied with the resealable kitchen containers that allow you to suck all the air out - the seal on the pump was the right size to fit over the area where the water inlet is. That was enough to shift the "blockage". Then 2-3 descaling operations seemed to deal with the rest of the problem.

Hope this works for you.

Robert


----------

